
Show HN: Onomics – Make D3 Tables - rohin
https://priceonomics.com/introducing-onomics-create-and-embed-data-tables/
======
abraae
Looks really interesting, and we're currently scouting for good table
solutions, but this is a killer:

> Onomics is currently free for beta users, though we’ll eventually start
> charging for some premium use cases (hosting high volume charts, heavy
> usage, advanced charts, branded charts for example).

You've got to make money, that's for sure. But this open ended future tax
(what is heavy usage/high volume anyway?) means that I can't invest the time
in checking out your offer.

Much better would be some bold statement like "features x,y and z will always
be free".

~~~
mstijak
If you're building apps, CxJS has a pretty good data table implementation. I
just wrote a blog post about advanced features and use-cases:
[https://blog.codaxy.com/seven-advanced-cxjs-grid-features-
ab...](https://blog.codaxy.com/seven-advanced-cxjs-grid-features-
abaebf75f17f). CxJS is free for small teams and startups.

------
Bishonen88
I was intrigued by the title of this post as I was looking for some nice
django+d3 combinations for data viz but ... A hosted table with a bar chart?
That's new.

I don't really see the audience for this. In the business world, no one will
be willing to host their precious, sensitive data on some unknown server. For
private use, I'd argue that one either creates a table programmatically in
html or simply does it in excel if it's just something small. While we're on
the topic of excel, I reckon one could recreate this app with VBA to look
identical or near identical within less than 24h (possibly 3h-8h?).

Then comes the description itself - Stephen Few might get a small headache
reading it:

> tables present all the actual data so readers feel more confident they’re
> seeing the source information.

As opposed to what, charts? What else do charts show if not "actual" data?

> Tables also allow you to rank items and show the relative magnitude of any
> item versus the rest.

Do charts not have exactly the same property? The relative magnitude of one
item is easier seen in a well made chart than a table.

> Lastly, tables have a high information density: they allow you display a
> large amount of data in a limited space. Imagine the above table as a bar
> chart and how unwieldy that would be

The above table does in fact contain a bar chart. Doesn't seem so unwieldy to
me. Charts, in my opinion, can have a much higher information density which is
still comprehensible than tables - a scatter plot with 2 series each made of
1.000 items might be eye-opening if done right (and data has some trends etc.)
- the same data displayed as a table, however, would take minutes/hours to
digest.

~~~
rohin
Thanks for checking it out. The use case is blogging and content marketing.
That's what we use it for at least.

------
eb0la
Journalists will love it!

It's not easy for journalist to do a simple table like yours. The problem is
very time consuming for them to do this kind of work.

If you want to get traction in newsrooms, you'll need to add the option to
tweak the size of the chart to be able to fit their CMS screen state, and
twitter/facebook/etc post sizes.

------
catacombs
They talk a big game about using D3 to make tables, but they aren't responsive
on different screen sizes.

------
airstrike
Why would I ever want to split up that table into two columns? Maybe this
works in a blog where everyone is an amateur, but any professional worth their
salt would stay away from that in the business world.

